

NoPSW.com - use secure passwords you don't need to remember - tomd3v
http://nopsw.com/index.html

======
venomsnake
I cannot note that I gave that as an example of security antipattern a few
days ago when we were discussing the xkcd style passwords.

This is one of the things that become worse the more people use them. Having
any correlation between different passwords is BAD idea.

At least use bcrypt/PBKDF2 instead of plain SHA-3

